# Vanzo surprise!



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

I've been keeping vanzos since May last year, a group of two males and two females. Because pictures say it all...


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Feeding the tads...


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

And the result of all that parental care... He's just as small as our amis just OOTW, about 1 cm (0.4 inch)


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Now that's COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats!! nice piggback shot too


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

can you get a full tank shot.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey, that's ,y line! heheh


----------



## Darmon (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice! congrats


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Congrats!!! Cute little guy... or gal.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

That second pic where you can see the tad coming up to eat is great. \
Scott


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Full Tank Shot, for those who asked. The tank also contains a group of five Phyllobates bicolor. Just for info, I don't want to start a mixing thread.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

And a picture from the front.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Great photos and awesome viv. What are it's dimensions?


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

80 cm (32 inch) wide, 90 cm (35.4 inch) high and 50 cm (20 inch) deep. So, if I convert it correctly, it's a 95 gallon tank.


----------



## BossLady83 (Jan 18, 2010)

awesome!! i'm so jealous! who did you get your vans from if i may ask that?


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Feeding the tads...


Wow, what an amazing shot! I didn't notice the tad at first.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Vanzolinii are getting more common here in The Netherlands. These are from Ron Meijer (RonM, here on the board). They are from the Harald Divossen line.


----------

